# Favorite Movies



## ulrik (May 18, 2002)

OK people, tell us what your favourite movies are and why you think people should watch them if they don't know them. Let me start with my favourite movies - in no order

*Alien trilogy* - everything you want. Action, horror, science fiction. Note that I wrote "trilogy"!!!

*Natural Born Killers / Pulp Fiction / Dusk till dawn* - I love Quenting Tarantino and Oliver Stone...these movies are no movies, they are art, if you ask me...not easy to swallow, but a great experience...(thought I didn't like Robetrt Rodriguez director part in Dusk till dawn not as much as the rest)

*Blade Runner* - Everybody who ever played stuff like Deus Ex, Shadowrun or something similar will just love this movie...

*Apocalypse Now* - Watch both the original cinema version and the redux version. This movie takes a special place in my heart, don't ask me why...it just doesn't feel like a movie to me....more like........don't know

*Star Wars* - nuff said

*Trainspotting* - the book is better, but the film is still one of the best things I saw

*Lord of the rings - Fellowshop of the ring* - I red the books about 6 or 7 times, but I think even to people who don't know the book, the movie is quite entertaining

*Dark City / Cube / Blair Witch Project*- Insider tip. Not a milestone, but great movies nonetheless

*Lola rennt* - don't know how it is called in the US, it's from Tom Tykwer and is one of the few german movies which was nominated for an Oscar...one of the best movie concepts I saw 

*2001* - a must see for science fiction and philosophy fans

*Ghost in the Shell / Akira / Neon Genesis Evangelion / Five Star Stories* - if you like Anime, you'll love these

*Forrest Gump* - great

*Private Ryan* - didn't like the end, but the rest of the movie makes up for that!!!!

*Gattaca* - Too sad this movie was a flop in the charts. I love it.

*Hunt for Red Octobre* - Great movie



So, these are my favourite movies....now you tell me what I should watch next week


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 18, 2002)

well... lets see

Starship troopers --> great movie!
Mission Impossible 1 & 2 --> enough said 
The matrix --> cant wait for teh sequels
Analyze this --> supposedly there is a sequel, I wanna see it 
Dracula 2000 --> kick-arse movie! A MUST see 
Kiss of the dragon --> Jet Li rocks 
The One
Terminator 1 & 2 --> he'll be back for #3  (I wonder if that X-files guy will be back )




hmmmm...


Cant remember any others 


Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 18, 2002)

i have too many favorites... too many to be listed... it would probably pass the 10,000 letter/number limit...


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

ulrik, I think you're referring to a movie called "Run Lola Run" here.  Very good movie.

Do you like Star Wars or the whole series?  Some people are picky about which ones.  I like all of them but think Episode I (Phantom Menace) was a bit lacking.

If I answer anything else here, it'd give away too much when I post in the movie quotes thread...


----------



## Cord Meyer (May 18, 2002)

Top five all time best movies:

1. The Godfather 1&2
2. Manhattan
3. Fight Club
4. Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
5. Bananas

and the worst movie award is a tie between The English Patient and A.I.


----------



## Gwailo (May 18, 2002)

*Mulholland Dr.* tops my chart. Why? Well I used to be a fan of sci-fi movies, and still am. But a film teacher at college opened my eyes to the power of film as a medium to convey more indepth meaning than the pedestrian ideas in a movie like The Mummy (which was good in its own right). This particular movie really set me off, I clicked, and actually understood the movie for (the majority) of what it was talking about...

Not to say I'm only into David Lynch, I also liked Nathional Lampoon's Van Wilder.... no saying for taste.

PS. Hundreth post!


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

*Spaceballs* - Great spoof of the star wars trilogy, still makes me laugh.
*Monty Python and the Holy Grail* - Enourmously funny movie, one of my favorites ever. \
*Princess Bride* -Best movie ever!!!!
*Office Space* -
*Tron* -Great movie, some cheesy animation, but great nevertheless.
*Starship Troopers* !!!!!!!!!! love this movie!!!
*The Matrix*


----------



## tismey (May 19, 2002)

I'm sure we've done this once...

Anyway, mine are:

Hallowe'en

The Evil Dead 

Casablanca (I'm an old romantic softie really)

This Is Spinal Tap 

Blue Velvet (although I have to agree with Gwailo that Mulholland Drive is great, I need to see it a couple more times)

Memento

An American Werewolf In London


----------



## RacerX (May 19, 2002)

Off the top of my head (with out a limit) by categories, they are

*Philip K. Dick (like) Films:*
*Total Recall* -first _Dick_ film that was better than the actual story it was based on
*Blade Runner* -what else needs to be said here?
*The 6th Day* (honorable mention) -best _Dick_-like film not based on a _Dick_ Story
*Naval/Court Room Films:*
*The Caine Mutiny* -because there is always someone pulling string 
*A Few Good Men* -loved how someone who doesn't think he cares really does
*The Bounty* -the is one of the best versions of this story and Gibson and Hopkins are great in it
*History (based) films:*
*Lawrence of Arabia* -I can not do this film enough credit with any description
*Fat Man and Little Boy* - one of the few film on this topic which captured the essence of the people involved
*Amadeus* -beautiful film but not historically correct
*A Beautiful Mind* -the changes Howard made to the actual story helped the audience see the world that Nash thought he was seeing
*Alfred Hitchcock films:*
*North by Northwest* -love how someone could get sucked into a story like that out of nowhere
*Rope* -perfect example of _Hitchcock_'s story telling
*Movie Series:*
*Star Wars* -enough said there
*Star Trek* -(without V) these have been wonderful extensions of the Star Trek Mythology
*Jack Ryan film*
*Hunt for Red October* 
*Patriot Games*
*Clear and Present Danger* -all great film, it'll be nice if we can add _Sum of All Fears_ to this list
*Best of the Rest:*
*Gattaca*
*Brazil*
*True Lies*
*Forbidden Planet*
*People Will Talk*
*Princess Bride*
*Casablanca*

And there are others, but those are the ones that come to mind this morning.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

*What Dreams May Come*: amazing!!!!!
*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon*: Sure, it's been done before, but not this beautifully.
*The Matrix*: Oh. My. God.
*Dark City*: Great movie; glad to hear someone else mention it.
*A Beautiful Mind*: Really really good
*Star Wars series*: Duh.
*The Fifth Element*: I love this!
*Waking Life*: Sure, it's the kind of movie that's probably better if you're drunk/high/etc, but I wasn't and I still enjoyed it. Try this out; it's very unique.


----------



## mrfluffy (May 20, 2002)

tremors and tremors 2:aftershocks, pure class


----------



## Kris (May 21, 2002)

My favourite movies (unlisted): 

*: Das Boot (Director's Cut)* (_No-one_ else seen this 3 1/2 houres long German movie?)
*: The Matrix*
*: The Crow*
*: Alien* (the first)

And probably some more I can't recall at the moment..


Kris


----------



## jonasbay (May 27, 2002)

I just love Monty Python.
Life of Brian and Holy Grail are just great.


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

My favorite movies in no particular order are:

Space Balls - Great spoof on star wars, possibly the funniest movie ever.
The Matrix - Enough said.
Blade Runner: Great Movie
Anti Trust: Who wouldn't like a movie that portrays microsoft as an evil company that kills children?
Dark City: Good movie

All the japanese jet li movies (the american ones ****.)


----------



## homer (Jun 13, 2002)

I thought I should revive this thread after having just seen The Whole Nine Yards (twice).  That movie rocks!  Amanda Peet is amazing (yeah yeah, for her acting too).


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 13, 2002)

Alien and Aliens
Amadeus
The Abyss
Blade Runner
eXistenZ
The Last Emperor (Director's Cut)
The Thing
Anything by Kubrick
Anything by Kurosawa
Anything by Eisenstein


----------



## homer (Jun 13, 2002)

Ohmigosh.  eXistenZ?  Please don't take this the wrong way, but what did you like about it?


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 13, 2002)

I know what you mean... I RARELY like Cronenberg films, but somehow eXistenZ jumped out at me. I saw it on cable one day, and it INSTANTLY drew me into it. I thought the story and the way the film was shot really drew in its audience. I found it suspenseful and thought provoking. Although the merging of machine and flesh is an old Cronenberg topic, it was interesting to see the concept of having machines becoming like flesh (instead of the cyborg fantasies of older Cronenberg). The idea of harvesting animal parts to build machines is quite interesting, and not unbelievable.

Over all, I liked the pace and actions in the film. I thought the ending was a bid of a let down, but it really has the pacing of a well written suspense novel. It is also quite self referential in that it's a movie that plays out like a video game, which is the main premise of the film.

I thought it's one of Cronenberg's best. Not overly intellectual like his earlier works (Videodrome, for example). It's thought provoking but ultimately entertaining.


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

I like "xoot" and the James Bond films.


----------



## homer (Jun 13, 2002)

I really struggled to get through eXistenZ.  And then the ending really let me down.  I don't know--maybe I've lost touch with the sci-fi genre (although I'm not sure that one would classify this as sci-fi). It just seemed to drag on and on through reality after reality without furthering the plot too much.  

You probably disagree with that last assessment.  I dunno.  Furthermore, there's something about Jude Law that sets me on edge (A.I., Talented Mr Ripley, this one).  I was just a little creeped out by the whole thing. Hmm.  Cronenberg is the one who did Naked Lunch and the Fly, right?  talk about weird and creepy. . . .

What is "xoot"?  Never heard of it.


----------

